# 1440p, 4K, 144Hz,... wo liegt der sweetspot?



## CL90 (9. Juni 2017)

Hi 

Mein Monitor (24" 1080p 60Hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 5 Jahre alt) gibt langsam den Geist auf...

Ich hab da ein paar Fragen auf die ich antworten brauche :
- Lohnt sich 1440p noch? sollte man lieber 4K nehmen?
- Wo liegt der aktuelle Sweetspot? Ist 4K schon standard oder luxus?
- Ich habe eine 980Ti, die wird 4K mit 144hz nicht packen. Geht auch weniger als 144Hz, oder siehts dann ******* aus?
Wären 60Hz dann ein normal "flüssiges" bild wie ich es gewohnt bin, oder gibts da technologie-"besonderheiten"?
- G-Sync/Freesync. Bringt das was? und was bringt es genau?
- Reaktionszeit immer 1Ms oder gehen auch ~4ms? (Anwendung, nur zocken)
- 24", 27", 32"? Ich hätte jetzt einfach 27" genommen, den kann man wenigtens noch tragen

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2017)

Also mein Senf dazu:

-1440p lohnt sich noch. Besonderst wenn man kein Vermögen ausgeben will und keine Pläne hat den Monitor extrem lange zu nutzen.
-Eher Luxus, besonderst bei kleineren Monitoren.
-4K mit 144Hz gibts noch gar nicht soviel ich weis.
-Kein Tearring mehr und fühlt sich flüssiger an als es tatsächlich ist.
-Meiner Meinung nach reichen auch 4ms, aber Meinungen gehen auseinander.  Davon abgesehen sind Herstellerangaben diesbezüglich sehr kreativ bzw. unterschiedlich ehrlich. 
-Mindestens 27". Für mich jedenfalls ist das mittlerweile die Untergrenze.


----------



## CL90 (9. Juni 2017)

Danke dir, dass ist schonmal eine Einschätzung die mir ein ungefaires bild gibt.
Gerne noch mehr wenn jemand hat


----------



## HisN (9. Juni 2017)

Wie alt ist Dein Monitor?
Willst Du die nächsten (Alter von Deinem Monitor einsetzen) Jahre echt "nur" vor 1440p sitzen? Vor 10 Jahren war das cool, heute ist das Holzklasse.
4k ist für die Leute, die auf Eyecandy stehen.
144Hz ist für unsere ESL Egoshooter, die sich nicht von ihren FPS trennen können.  

Wohin gehörst Du?
Einen Sweetspot gibt es nicht. Nur persönliche Ansichten und Ansprüche.

Ich sitze vor 40" UHD mit 8ms ohne Sync. Und bin nicht gestorben, weil es so wenig FPS sind, sondern erfreue mich der Detailvielfalt die sich mir bietet.

Wenn Du 2K übrig hast, zum Ende des Jahres gibt es auch 144hz mit 4K und Sync und HDR.
Aber 2K für einen Monitor, ist dann wohl schon Luxus für den Normalo-Gamer.


----------



## Skrondgar (9. Juni 2017)

Ich votiere an dieser Stelle auch für 1440p, wahlweise mit Free- oder Gsync. Für Shooter sind 144Hz einfach genial und wenn es ein Spiel ist, dass die Grafikkarte zu stark fordert, als das 144 min FPS vorliegen, dann macht das auch nichts. Ich nutze selber einen Asus PG278QR an einer einfachen Palit 1070 Dual OC. Bin bestens bedient und wenn nächstes Jahr "Poor Volta" erscheint, dann kann ich abwägen, ob es sich lohnt weitere Leistungsreserven durch einen Wechsel der Karte zu erschließen. Mit 4K hat man m.E. keine andere Wahl, als immer das Spitzenmodell zu kaufen. Zumindest wenn man maximale Details will. Evtl ändert sich das mit dem erscheinen von Vega oder Volta.


----------



## HisN (9. Juni 2017)

Das ist selbst beschissen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer was von *immer maximal* erzählt ...
Das bekommt High End nicht mal in FHD vernünftig hin.
.. der müsste eigentlich vor 17" mit 1280x768er Auflösung sitzen konsequenterweise. 
Die Softwareindustrie ist der Hardwareindustrie immer voraus, sonst müssten wir ja nie neue Hardware kaufen.

Es ist immer Ansichten/Wünsche der User vs. Die Regler in den Games. Dabei spielt die Auflösung nur eine kleinere Rolle. Bildqualität kostet FPS. Immer.


----------



## Rolk (9. Juni 2017)

4K für 27 Zoll und kleiner halte ich für übertrieben. Bei 28 bis einschlieslich 32 Zoll kann man drüber nachdenken und bei allem was noch grösser ist wäre 4K sogar empfehlenswert. WQHD @27 Zoll ist genauso scharf wie 4K @40 Zoll, um mal ein Beispiel zu geben.


----------



## CrazyOni (9. Juni 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> 4K für 27 Zoll und kleiner halte ich für übertrieben. Bei 28 bis einschlieslich 32 Zoll kann man drüber nachdenken und bei allem was noch grösser ist wäre 4K sogar empfehlenswert. WQHD @27 Zoll ist genauso scharf wie 4K @40 Zoll, um mal ein Beispiel zu geben.


Das kann ich so voll bestätigen. Ich hab einen 27 zoll WQHD und das ist mir persönlich schon fast zu viel. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang75 (9. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie alt ist Dein Monitor?
> Willst Du die nächsten (Alter von Deinem Monitor einsetzen) Jahre echt "nur" vor 1440p sitzen? Vor 10 Jahren war das cool, heute ist das Holzklasse.
> 4k ist für die Leute, die auf Eyecandy stehen.
> 144Hz ist für unsere ESL Egoshooter, die sich nicht von ihren FPS trennen können.
> ...



So hat halt jeder seine Meinung,bin vor einigen Monaten wieder von 4K 28" Gsync auf 27" WQHD 144Hz/Gsync umgestiegen.
Mit der GTX 1080ti und dem ASUS PG278QR hat man einfach für meinen Geschmack das beste Gesamtpaket für viele unterschiedliche Spiele.


----------



## CL90 (10. Juni 2017)

Alles klar. Ich habe bei 4K auch folgende dinge als Negativ herrausgesucht:
- geringerer Kontrast im vergleich zu 1440p monitoren
- 60Hz vs 144Hz
- Teuerer
- Müsste 28" oder größer sein, finde ich dann langsam zu groß.

Also wird es ein 1440p 144Hz monitor.
Gibts da was feines was alle nehmen?

is der hier was?
27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll LEDs - Hardware,


----------



## Atent123 (10. Juni 2017)

Es kommen jetzt übrigens von Samsung neue WQHD Monitore.
Die haben 144 Herz, Va, Quantum Dots, 1ms Reaktionszeit, HDR und Freesync 2.


----------



## CrazyOni (10. Juni 2017)

CL90 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich habe bei 4K auch folgende dinge als Negativ herrausgesucht:
> - geringerer Kontrast im vergleich zu 1440p monitoren
> - 60Hz vs 144Hz
> - Teuerer
> ...


Der kann wenn man ihn richtig eingestellt hat, ganz gut sein. Ich habe ihn und bin zufrieden. 

Da sollte man sich aber unbedingt das Profil von tft-central laden weil sonst ein unschöner Grauschleier von Werk aus zu sehen ist. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (10. Juni 2017)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Es kommen jetzt übrigens von Samsung neue WQHD Monitore.
> Die haben 144 Herz, Va, Quantum Dots, 1ms Reaktionszeit, HDR und Freesync 2.



Ist da auch schon bekannt wo die Reise bei den Preisen hingeht?


----------



## MfDoom (10. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube 600$ vor Steuern für den kleinsten (27" und WQHD). Aber ob die so bald erhältlich sind?
Auf jeden Fall ein heisser Tip zum austesten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2017)

CL90 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Ich habe bei 4K auch folgende dinge als Negativ herrausgesucht:
> - geringerer Kontrast im vergleich zu 1440p monitoren
> - 60Hz vs 144Hz
> - Teuerer
> ...


Warum soll UHD nen schlechteren Kontrast als WQHD haben?
Teurer ist UHD auch nicht, sondern billiger.

Würde eher den Acer XB271HUA nehmen, der hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten und keine Probleme mit dem Gammawert.


Atent123 schrieb:


> Es kommen jetzt übrigens von Samsung neue WQHD Monitore.
> Die haben 144 Herz, Va, Quantum Dots, 1ms Reaktionszeit, HDR und Freesync 2.


Sind leider die üblichen 1ms MRPT die Samsung immer angibt, also auch nicht schneller als andere VA Panel.


----------



## CL90 (10. Juni 2017)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Es kommen jetzt übrigens von Samsung neue WQHD Monitore.
> Die haben 144 Herz, Va, Quantum Dots, 1ms Reaktionszeit, HDR und Freesync 2.


Wann kommen die denn so? ich brauche die Gurke in den nächsten monaten. Nicht Jahren.

Na wenn die 4K monitore so viel günstiger sind (bei gleicher ausstattung), hast du ja Sicherlich ein beispiel hisn


----------



## HisN (10. Juni 2017)

Ist aber nix für ESL Profis.
Dafür ein Schwarz das Meilenweit von IPS entfernt ist und weder Glow noch gelbe Ecken gibt.
iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## CL90 (11. Juni 2017)

Joa.. der 5000:1 Kontrast ist ordentlich....
Ansich gefällt mir der halt auch, aber der ist riesig... ich wollte einen Haben den man noch mitnehmen kann, wenn man mal zur LAN-Party fährt 
(Ja wir machen sowas noch, auch wenn wir "zu alt" dafür sind )


----------



## Rolk (11. Juni 2017)

Du kannst dir ja zusätzlich einen Billigflieger oder einen gebrauchten für die Lan-Partys zulegen. Ich wollte keinen ~500 € Monitor mit auf die Lan schleifen, egal wie gross.


----------



## DARPA (11. Juni 2017)

Ich bin momentan auch am grübeln, was der nächste Schritt ist. Hauptsächlich will ich auf nen größeren Schirm wechseln (32'').
Da steht man dann vor der Wahl 1440p + 144Hz vs 2160p + 60Hz. Shice Übergangszeit.

Unser aller Wunsch Monitor 4k + 144Hz (+ 10 bit) ist wohl noch weit weg. Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass auf der Computex ein paar neue Visionen auftauchen, aber das war ja auch sehr mau.
Echt traurig, es gibt jeweils genau 1 Monitor mit DP 1.4 bzw TB 3.

Was ist denn die technische Herausforderung, dass es so schleppend voran geht? Panel oder Scaler?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Juni 2017)

Wqhd kann man auch downsamplen, für mich ist das kein entscheidungsproblem gewesen. Ich möchte Spiele mit hohen fps spielen, also wqhd


----------



## DARPA (11. Juni 2017)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Nutze ich aktuell auch. Aber ohne ganzzahlige Teiler (wie z.B. 2160p -> 1080p) ist Downsampling auch nur ne halbgare Lösung.

Zumindest ist bei AMD die Qualität des DS besser als bei nV, aber dafür muss es auch attraktive Produkte geben.


----------



## DarkWing13 (13. Juni 2017)

Ist zur Zeit (ja ich weiss, ist es eigentlich immer  ), halt etwas ungünstig einen neuen Moni zu kaufen, da in den nächsten Monaten einige Neue, auch UHD mit 100Hz und mehr auf den Markt kommen werden, sowie einige neue WQHD Monitore (gelistet sind ein paar ja bereits, aber nicht lieferbar!)

Habe deshalb die Entscheidung auch aufgeschoben, zumal dann auch eine neue GPU fällig wäre, und Vega/Volta ja auch noch in den Startlöchern steht....
Dazu kommt noch die 16:9 oder 21:9 Entscheidung, von der ich vor ein paar Wochen auch noch dachte, sie wäre bei mir zugunsten 21:9 gefallen...
Glücklicherweise funktioniert mein 27" FHD noch, und habe keine "Stress" deswegen 

Mein Rat wäre deshalb, die nächsten Wochen(3 Monate?) zu überbrücken und dann zu schauen, sonst ärgert man sich vielleicht nur kurze Zeit später...

mfg


----------



## Meroveus (13. Juni 2017)

CL90 schrieb:


> - Lohnt sich 1440p noch? sollte man lieber 4K nehmen?



Dein Monitor hat 91,8 PPI (Pixel per Inch), ein 27 Zoll mit 1440p (WQHD ) hätte 108,8 PPI, ein 4K mit 27 Zoll hätte 163,1 PPI. WQHD bei 27 Zoll wäre demnach schärfer als FHD bei 24 Zoll, der Unterschied ist aber nicht die Wucht, erst 4K würde das Eyecandy ausmachen.



> - Wo liegt der aktuelle Sweetspot? Ist 4K schon standard oder luxus?



Für Liebhaber der Bildqualität Standard, für andere Unnütz (Luxus).



> - Ich habe eine 980Ti, die wird 4K mit 144hz nicht packen. Geht auch weniger als 144Hz, oder siehts dann ******* aus?



Sie würde auch 4K @ 60 FPS @ 60 Hz nur mit abstrichen in den Details packen, 144 FPS @ 144 Hz @ WQHD @ Max sind auch nicht drin, dafür aber zu 99% über 60 FPS. -> Richtet sich nach dem genutzten Titel



> Wären 60Hz dann ein normal "flüssiges" bild wie ich es gewohnt bin



Ja



> - G-Sync/Freesync. Bringt das was? und was bringt es genau?



Kein Tearing innerhalb des Bereiches (immer) und "flüssigeres" Spielgefühl unterhalb von 60 FPS (schwankt je nach Titel).



> - Reaktionszeit immer 1Ms oder gehen auch ~4ms? (Anwendung, nur zocken)



Ich erkenne keinen Unterschied zwischen 5ms und 1ms.


Im großen und ganzen hängt die Wahl von deinem persönlichen empfinden und von deiner GPU ab. Nach dem was ich so herauslesen konnte, würde ich dir einen 27 Zoll 1440p Monitor empfehlen, der Auflösung kann man mit DS notfalls auf die Sprünge helfen (falls die GPU noch Luft hat).


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2017)

CL90 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 980Ti, die wird 4K mit 144hz nicht packen. Geht auch weniger als 144Hz, oder siehts dann ******* aus?



Dachte das liegt an der Software *und* Settings.
Deine Karte stemmt auch 700 FPS in 4K
http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg


----------



## Meroveus (13. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dachte das liegt an der Software *und* Settings.



Ach verdammt  hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen . Muss editieren ...


----------



## CL90 (13. Juni 2017)

dann halte ich mal noch ein bisschen die Ohren steif und schaue was da so kommt, wenn der Monitor dann vorher ganz ausfällt schau ich auf basis eurer Nachrichten hier 
Danke schonmal an alles was hier schon steht


----------

